# 2012 Brute Muddin'



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I think it looks good once you rack the radiator


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah just too bad he did side snorks


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Still aint feeling the new headlights ,but the rest I love


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

It does look better with the radiator up top. Not bad at all


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

I love it except for the snorks. Although its different with the side snorks.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks good rather have the snorks in the middle though hate them on the side.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

redneckrancher420 said:


> I love it except for the snorks. Although its different with the side snorks.


:agreed: Gota be a way to bring them back to the center. I'm sure someone here will figure it out someday.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

yup needs center snorks lol. im not a fan of the lights at all. i thought the two lights per side on the old brutes was the best looking part of the bike IMO


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i think it needs some spacers on the wheels...and yes them snorks are ugly...


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

im with yall..not a big fan of the lights.. also the tailight on the one i looked at was kinda flimsy.. it does look good with the racked radiator tho


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

First i have seen of the 2012. Wow the messed up the Front end. Rediculous. and why cant you run center snorks on these?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Well, on the EPS models the PS motor is right there in the way. The non-EPS model, shouldnt be a problem. But some still say it is b/c some of the electronics have been moved in front.


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

OIC havent seen any specs on these i was just wondering


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Seen this already. Should have gone with center snorkels. Looks good but not as good as the 08+ IMO because of the headlights. (no park lights)


----------

